# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Gastric Bypass

## Naatje

Wie heeft ervaring met een gastric bypass operatie? Ik heb een BMI van 42 en kom in aanmerking voor zo'n operatie. Ik sta nu op de wachtlijst van het Waterland ziekenhuis in Purmerend. Graag wil ik weten wat jullie ervaringen zijn, zowel positief als negatief. Ook eventuele valkuilen, tips en adviezen hoor ik graag. Alvast hartstikke bedankt  :Big Grin:

----------

